# MLB Package Price Drop Dates



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Anybody know the date or dates when the MLB package price drops? I know there's at least one mid-season, but any info would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

Usually after All-Star break is half-off price and then another one, usually marketed as Pennant Chase in Sept after Labor Day I think. That one is usually $50 or so as I recall.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably after July 13th.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Great, thanks guys!


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

I have the MLB Tv package on the internet.

It has been improved dramatically. The freezing problem, etc, is almost nonexistant.

The trick is to download Goggle Chrome. Yes, it does use a lot of Ram, but is by far the best browser, bar non.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I tried that last year via Firefox, it was quite good but I didn't try it with Chrome, though I do have that as well.


----------



## Chinatown (Dec 13, 2003)

Yes, I used it with firefox, explorer, etc. Chrome makes the difference.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

I was having a ton of trouble in Firefox getting the DVR nav controls to work right. They'd work some, then freak out.


----------



## hallrk (Apr 15, 2010)

The half season price is out. Its $139.96 or 4 payments of $34.99. It's a little I higher than I hoped. I may have to go for it though since the Reds are in the race for the first time in a decade. 
Also there is a free preview of EI starting Thursday,July 15 and going until July 21st.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/sports/mlb?footernavtype=-1


----------

